# Longwood Gardens - Light Installations by Bruce Munro



## teacher386 (Jul 24, 2012)

Hey everyone. I've lurked from time to time but haven't posted much as I've been waiting to capture some images that I'm truly thrilled with. This past weekend, my girlfriend and I went to Longwood Gardens and had an amazing time. The Light Installations by Bruce Munro are simply awesome and I wanted to share these shots with you guys. I hope you enjoy them.





Water Towers by teacher386, on Flickr


Nikon D5100
Nikon 35mm 1.8G
Exposure - 25.2
Aperture - 3.5
ISO - 100
No flash
Edited with Photoshop CS5.1 - slight color correction, added vibrance





Water Towers by teacher386, on Flickr


Nikon D5100
Nikon 35mm 1.8G
Exposure - 22.3
Aperture - 3.5
ISO - 100
No flash
Edited with Photoshop CS5.1 - slight color correction, added vibrance





Field of Light by teacher386, on Flickr


Nikon D5100
Nikon 35mm 1.8G
Exposure - 24.4
Aperture - 3.5
ISO - 100
No flash
Edited with Photoshop CS5.1 - slight color correction, added vibrance


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 24, 2012)

Speechless, absolutely beautiful, must have been a great experience


----------



## aavivi (Jul 24, 2012)

Stunning!  Do you know how long the installation is going to be on?  I live on the west coast, and will have to make a special trip to see it in person...

Sent from my stone tablet using semaphores


----------



## teacher386 (Jul 24, 2012)

JoshuaSimPhotography said:
			
		

> Speechless, absolutely beautiful, must have been a great experience​



​Thank you. It was.



aavivi said:


> Stunning!  Do you know how long the installation is going to be on?  I live on the west coast, and will have to make a special trip to see it in person...



Light: Installations by Bruce Munro - Longwood Gardens

Just make sure you go Wednesday-Saturday (until September 1st) as the viewing hours are extended until 11 pm.


----------



## binga63 (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice pics would love to see this live...


----------

